# Thoughts on the Type A-V mod



## koreancuber (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok, so I modded my Type A V (the corner's edge sanding, edge sanding, and spring mod) and let me give some thoughts about it. Here's how it looks like













First, I accidentally also sanded the edge tip (the one that prevents it from popping) and it started popping like a Old Type A I. I recommend you to *NOT TO SAND THE EDGE CUBIE AT ALL*. The corner cutting and speed increased, but the popping went up like from 1 pop per 20 solves to 10 pops per 20 solves. I then decided to mod it by cutting the spring (one revolution). After I did this, the corner cutting decrease like crap (28 degrees and less). But, the speed increased a lot. The cube never popped, but I didn't like it very much because the corner cutting sucked. After about three days of heavy usage, my accuracy increased, and so the corner cutting really didn't matter. I decided to make the modded A -V my main speedcube. I think you guys should try it (ONLY mod the corner piece and springs if you want to. I am not responsible for the damage done on your cube). You should do the corner mod, not do the edge mod, and consider doing the spring mod if you'd like, but I do not recommend it if you did not do the edge mod. 
<><


----------



## Parity (Feb 28, 2010)

From my mod video of the edge tip?
the little piece that sticked out?
Mine popped less and moved faster after I made that mod.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 28, 2010)

Parity said:


> From my mod video of the edge tip?
> the little piece that sticked out?
> Mine popped less and moved faster after I made that mod.



I think it was yours. I don't think the tab was meant to be sanded, but oh well, whats done is done.


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 28, 2010)

I did the corner mod and it cuts corners amazingly now.


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 28, 2010)

The corner mod works great on storeboughts too.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 28, 2010)

I really recommend you not to sand the tabs. I love the corner sanding mod. It's the best, but it takes a lot of time the way I did it. (the sand paper method, I know it's slow. I recommend using a excato knife of some sort)


----------



## Parity (Feb 28, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> The corner mod works great on storeboughts too.



Didn't for me.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 28, 2010)

I think maybe you should try my Haiyan-memory.If there have competiton in your country ,pelase ask the organizer to contact. I will give some as gift.Thanks.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry, I live in Florida and there aren't ANY competitions  I wish I could go. How much are they?


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 28, 2010)

Instead of cutting the springs you can just remove the small washers. That gave the same effect as what you said (much faster turning, worse corner cutting, lesser pops)

Also note that you have to tighten the tension if you do cut the springs/remove the washers. 

But I removed the washers cos there was something wrong with my core that made it hard to turn. I don't recommend it if your A5 is smooth enough


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 28, 2010)

My A-V has type C springs in it, which are better in my opinion, for my cubing style.

Less tension, less pops, faster speed, but you have to be more accurate, and it feels... flimsier.

Try it, and see what you think.


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll try that


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I'll try it.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, I think it is much better than the cutting the springs. Although the popping increased, the speed and corner cutting increased also. I think I'll use this.


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 1, 2010)

Ew I want less popping. Anyone get it to have less popping?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 1, 2010)

=/.

It is less popping, you have to consider the attributes of the springs, and WHY things work.

Hybrids fail because people randomly put stuff together and don't understand HOW and WHY the pieces act like they do.

Ugh, type C springs have less tension, so you can have it at a tighter setting, but less tension and LESS POPPING.
WHY? Because the screw is closer to the core, and the center can't move out as far.
But it's still fast because of the lesser tension.


That's why it REDUCES popping if you have the type C springs with a tighter setting.


----------



## Logan (Mar 1, 2010)

Type C I or II?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 1, 2010)

C-I springs.


----------



## Logan (Mar 1, 2010)

Is it me, or are AV screws way too long.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think so. All Type A's have the same screw/spring/washers.


----------



## Logan (Mar 1, 2010)

Mines like 2 or 3 mm longer than the type c, And it's really hard to screw in.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 1, 2010)

Just press hard.


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 1, 2010)

Would type CII springs work in the mod?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 1, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Would type CII springs work in the mod?



Try it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 1, 2010)

4Chan said:


> =/.
> 
> It is less popping, you have to consider the attributes of the springs, and WHY things work.



Could you list which springs do what (to the best of your knowledge)?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't give away all my hybrid knowledge that I've gained over the years. (x

Even though anyone with basic cube knowledge should know.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 1, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I can't give away all my hybrid knowledge that I've gained over the years. (x
> 
> Even though anyone with basic cube knowledge should know.



Please? I'm really interested in this, and would like to know.

I guess I have no basic cube knowledge, but I accept that.


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah come on 4chan


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 1, 2010)

Warning: Do not use CII springs in the AV. It makes it ****


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 2, 2010)

Please do not change springs.My A V nerver pop.If you chang spring , the felling will not so good.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 2, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Please do not change springs.My A V nerver pop.If you chang spring , the felling will not so good.



I changed mine because I accidently sanded the edge tabs that prevent it from popping. So my cube popped like crazy. The people who hasn't sanded the tabs shouldn't change the spring.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 30, 2010)

CB said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I can't find the AV on popbuying, but I think I found something else.
> isn't this the A-IIIf?
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...st_Cube_Component_Pieces_3rd_Gen_Black_-27446



These are both AVs
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25261 
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25262

Alot of the cubes on popbuying can be found in the popbuying threads first post. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18162&highlight=popbuying


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 1, 2010)

I did the corner mod on my storebought....works AMAZINGLY....


----------

